# BEAVER



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

All you Colorado trappers--- Beaver season started today and possession is unlimited.

I can't wait to hear from Don and Matt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just be careful.... I hear those beaver traps can hurt a guy....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got all the beaver I need!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm still paying for earlier ones caught!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me I've paid too in many different forms.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dave, I hear it is a catch and release season ???

Hey good luck...we have to wait till November 15.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I just wondered?---should this post be rated R.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

"R" huh...I do not understand ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Then you're to young to participate... please have your wife activate your filters.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Priceless!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotta say, I don't think I have one friend I can talk to seriously about beaver trapping, and that includes female friends, usually within about 15 seconds the conversation turns into a perverted discussion, or they just laugh......kinda can't blame them though, it always ends up sounding funny.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

But they are fun to chase .


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

They are indeed OAC!


----------

